# Rock bottom



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

I've now hit rock bottom. I just returned home from the MD and he laid down the law: lose weight or become diabetic. I've posted on here before about loving to ride, and now I need to make it a life style. Being 40 lbs overweight sucks, and I'm choosing to ride the weight off. Took my bike in to the LBS for a tune up, should be ready Thursday. Now I need the upstate NY weather to cooperate. Any other overweight (or formerly overweight) riders have any keys to success. I'm dying for the help (literally).


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

What part of upstate NY? If you ever want to ride around the eastern side of the state let me know, I'm in Vermont and will be riding around NY this summer. If you want a cycling buddy let me know.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Lot's of success stories here. See this thread. You'll see more if you browse around.

A question, and some thoughts:

What's your background / experience in riding - what / when / how often / how far / last rides?

Now some thoughts:

Given what your obvious goals will be (health) depending on your background, get in basic shape (on the bike), and then slowly advance to regular rides of an hour 3-4 times per week, then start working up to two hours, or more, over time. It will take months, but keep to it, go slowly, but steadily, and don't force anything. You didn't get here overnight, and you won't return to where you want to be overnight either. Above all, enjoy what you're doing.

For some background on the condition you're facing I'd suggest reading _Fat Chance_ by Robert Lustig. It's got in it what you should know, setting aside the rather strong political message that comes with it. Its not a diet book, nor a how-to book. It's a book that will enlighten you about how, most likely, you ended up in your current state, with some pointers on how to get out of it.

As much as you will focus on exercise, also focus on your daily diet. Don't try an overnight overhaul, but take positive steps, a few at a time, to change your relationship with food. When you get it right you will be able to eat plenty, you won't be deprived, but you will likely be eating differently. This is a whole separate issue and topic, with lots of opinions and thoughts, as well as snake oil types. Read, study and learn.

Finally, while there's no hurry, if cycling will be your primary physical activity you'll need to sort out something to keep going when the reality (or brutality) of upstate NY winters return. There are many options, some of which include cycling, and you have at least 6 months. Just don't ignore it completely.

Stay dialed in here both as you progress and have questions. It's a great community with a lot of diverse experience to draw from.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you take X amount of time and consider it takes X amount of calories... The math and science are pretty straight forward. Take out 3,500 calories a week. That's one pound. Track your calories, every single one.... Create a baseline calories to maintain your current weight and develop a diet that subs that by 3,500 a week. Keep track of all of your data. You can't be successful without knowing what you are doing. Workouts/rides are subtracted calories, great job! Keep at it! But if sub out 500 and consume 1000 extra? Science is science... You can decide the weight you want to be and be it... It's a matter of time.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

FatMike said:


> Now I need the upstate NY weather to cooperate. Any other overweight (or formerly overweight) riders have any keys to success. I'm dying for the help (literally).


If you're using the weather around here as an excuse not to ride, you've already lost the battle.

I live in Rochester. Today is my 60th workday of the year, and 60th bike commute of the year. 

Weather is weather--there is no good or bad. The good or bad part exists only between your ears.

What I'm saying is that most people are excuse factories. We can make excuses to get out of anything, and speaking only for myself, I'm damned good at it. It's an easy trap to fall into, and once there, there's no getting out. Recognize that it's your own brain getting in your way--nothing else. Once you learn not to listen to that part of yourself, it's easy to just go do it.

So the key to success is overcoming the internal obstacles we set up for ourselves. Nobody else can do that for you.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

brucew said:


> If you're using the weather around here as an excuse not to ride, you've already lost the battle


I couldn't agree with this more. I used this one for a long time honestly. This winter I finally decided to get over it. I rode my rollers a lot and invested in some nice clothing that made all the difference in the world. Once I got in the routine of doing something, it became a habit and eventually I really enjoyed it.

Good on you for recognizing this wake up call. Now it's up to you to do something about it. Get out now, don't wait or it will only continue to be a crutch to fall back on. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm not sure how this interacts with your current health, but I've had to cut my calories too - just riding a lot, at least relative to how much time I can devote to it, isn't enough.

I don't feel any particular need to prove anything with respect to riding in bad weather. I still do it sometimes - it's still riding outside, which I love to do - but I also do some workouts on my trainer. Lately I've been using TrainerRoad. The workouts are more engaging than the ones I program.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

yep, kind of a weather wimp here too, however a set of rollers in my shop at home and a set here at the office takes care of that. I get the exercise I need regardless of the weather...I lost 80 lbs, got off my diabetes medication, reduced my blood pressure meds...got all my other "numbers" in order... sleep better (no longer snore) and just feel better in general...results are much better than excuses.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Have netflix? Fat, sick and nearly dead or something like that.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

So, I've lost a bit over 40 pounds in the last 3 years. My keys to losing weight (and keeping it off) are:

1 - Learn that being hungry is not going to kill you. 
2 - Eat more protein after exercise, not carbs.
3 - Snack on things you don't mind and are calorie free-ish. For me, it's carrots. You know those 5lb bags? I have been known to eat more than one in a week. 
4 - Ride more. And more. And then some more. I slacked off this winter because it was horrible and because I wasn't properly prepared and gave myself some nasty damage to my fingertips. I will be more prepared next winter. Anyway, the key here is that having now restarted my commuting, I'm expecting to do ~160 miles a week, which isn't hard since my commute is 19 miles each way. 
5 - Take real pride when you see improvement. Let it motivate you. Tell the negative thoughts to STFU. 
6 - If you need to, give yourself license to bail on any or all of the above periodically. For example, you don't ride one weekend and instead pig out. Don't let that prevent you from either enjoying that binge OR getting back on the bike and the diet thing. You'll also, hopefully, find that doing that will make it easier to resist doing it more often than not. 

Good luck. Just so you know, I feel a hell of a lot better at 52 than I did at 48. And, I have an entirely new wardrobe. (I actually went through an intermediate set of clothes in the process. Yikes!)


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

brucew said:


> If you're using the weather around here as an excuse not to ride, you've already lost the battle.


Agree. 

Although I don't bike all year, the days I don't bike I jog, and that includes -30 blizzard days. Buy the right clothes and you will be warm and if that doesn't work, pick up the pace and go harder. If I lived in the city, I would bike all year round. Exercise is the only way I can keep the weight off and I feel a lot better for it. Just remember, you don't burn as many calories as they say you do in the estimates. One thing I do before I eat any junk food is to think about how much exercise it will take to burn that sucker off. Then I decide if it's worth eating it.

You *CAN* do it if you want to, so go for it and never mind the weather.

Good luck.


----------



## jkc (Jun 23, 2014)

I lost 44lbs since starting last May for the bike month. I'm 5'8" was at 210 and currently 166 with 6 more to go in terms of BMI and 5 after that to get back into my racing weight that I haven't seen since 1990. I did mostly indoor riding initially after May and did not really hit the road consistently until January when I join a local cycling club (in central CA so weather was OK). I'm just hit 180 miles per week and have completed three centuries (one per month starting in February); just finish one last Saturday and got another planned on the 25th (my club is training for the Death Ride and I'm sucking wheels).

* Do it steady, I found some of the post on Bodyrecomposition very useful;
* Track of your intakes, calories in/calories out, I use MyFitnessPal;
* Get a trainer and end the excuse;
* Get a tape and track your measurements along with weight;
* Join a local club to help with motivation (not getting drop on the first incline was and continues to be a great motivator for me); and
* Just ride!

Good luck


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Diabetes sucks. Do whatever it takes to avoid it. You may need to modify your diet (removing sugar and high glycemic carbs) in addition to exercise.

I lost 35 lbs in 2001-2 when I got back into cycling. I'd been in pretty poor shape due to working way too much and not getting exercise. i did not like being flabby and out of shape at age 40. Since then I have done a bunch of century or longer rides, 11 Death Rides and went back to racing. I ride about 600 hours a year and did 8500 miles and a million feet of climbing last year. It took me some years to build up to that of course and I didn't start out with the intention of racing again.

For me the important thing was that I like riding. Most days it's not a chore to get kitted up and go. On days that I'm reluctant to ride, if I get out anyhow I end up enjoying it.

I re-arranged my life so I can fit my cycling in and still have time for work and family. It means getting up at 4:30 or 5am during the week so I can get my ride in and get to work at a reasonable time. It's become a lifestyle, but I take cycling more seriously than needed to simply lose some weight. Even without being as hard core as me you will need to make some life changes in order to make cycling a priority.

I find it better to get my ride done in the morning. It's much more difficult for me to get away from work in the afternoon, and if I wait until after normal work hours I would be riding in the dark much of the year. As it is I ride in the dark in the mornings but at least it gets light during the ride, so I get some sun.

Good luck and make it fun.


----------



## bepperb (Apr 14, 2015)

FatMike said:


> I've now hit rock bottom. I just returned home from the MD and he laid down the law: lose weight or become diabetic. I've posted on here before about loving to ride, and now I need to make it a life style. Being 40 lbs overweight sucks, and I'm choosing to ride the weight off. Took my bike in to the LBS for a tune up, should be ready Thursday. Now I need the upstate NY weather to cooperate. Any other overweight (or formerly overweight) riders have any keys to success. I'm dying for the help (literally).


If you have a smartphone install myfitnesspal and keep track of your calories in (food) and out (excercise) for a week. I did the month of February and it really changed some habits I have (had). I only commute 1 or 2 days a week but it really helps. Track miles or times for a bit. I don't set goals all the time but hitting them forced me to find ways to get more rides in.

It's so hard to give advice because everyone's bad habits are different. It was relatively easy to go from 240 down to 205 over about 12 months by eating better and excercising more. But I had some pretty obvious habits that needed breaking.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

FatMike said:


> Now I need the upstate NY weather to cooperate.


Your first mistake.

If you need to wait for the weather, it's already a sign you're not motivated enough.

Get on a trainer.

Start small. No need to get on the trainer for an hour. 30 minutes will do. Do so whenever the weather prohibits riding outside.

Get a copy of the book, Sports Nutrition for Endurance Athletes by Monique Ryan. Sensible information for weight loss.

The problem is, the more you restrict your diet, the more your body will crave, and then you will cave.

The book mentioned above recommends a mere 300 calorie/day deficit vs. the 500-1000 calories of more faddish diets.

And no need to eliminate your favorite foods. Instead, merely reduce the frequency of intake.

And don't forget to ride the trainer when it rains.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Peter P. said:


> ...Get on a trainer.


or sign up for a spin class, or anything class. Just get started. Weather is no excuse. It's seldom perfect, it just is.

On eating too much and calories:

100 kcal per day x 365 days per year = 36,500 kcal per year

36,500 kcal/3500 kcal lper lb at = ~10 lbs fat

Just 100 kcal per day too much consistently leads to 10 lbs per year.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

A lot of great feedback here, I'd spread more rep if it would let me... Both ericm and jkc are SPOT ON! You want data and need to realize that this is a lifestyle change. You will NOT drop pounds cycling. You don't lose weight in a gym or on a bike, you lose it in the kitchen. Exercise subtracts additional calories. That's why data is important. If you rely on "eating healthier" you will likely fail to see the results you want. If you embrace the science you will yield results exactly as you make those changes. Nutrient dense foods are the best but carbs are essential, especially at breakfast (break the fast) and after exercise. Like I said above, calculate your baseline calories, no gain, no loss. Read Nutrition for Endurance Athletes. Sub out the calories at 3,500 a week. Let rides be extra. At least until you are steeped in a new paradigm. Eat 4-5 servings of fruit/veg every day and eat a rainbow of colors. Get AT LEAST .7g protein per pound of body weight. Like I said above, you can select a weight and be it... But you need to be in control of your two most important inputs, what you put in your head and what you put in your mouth. And, know at the get, lifestyle changes stress family systems. A lot. It's why so many people suffering from addiction wind up divorced after they get healthy and clean. I'm not suggesting jeopardizing your relationships, but making substantive changes has a huge ripple effect. Eventually, it's a positive effect. But initially it can be hard. Make a plan and make it stick. That will make it a routine and if you have kids you will understand how important it is to have a routine. And I'll agree that you need to love riding. And you absolutely need to ride a crap pile of miles. But I'll also second ericm again and say, there will plenty of times you won't be loving this, go kill it on those days. Earn some hard man points. They matter. Maybe only to you, but you are the most important audience. Keep us posted!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Peter P. said:


> Your first mistake.
> 
> If you need to wait for the weather, it's already a sign you're not motivated enough.
> 
> Get on a trainer.


And if no trainer, go get wet and cold, just go out. It may well be a shorter 'session', but at the end of the season you got out that many more sessions and pedaled that many more circles. I went out earlier and in a few miles I knew it would be a short ride. The sun burst made me think it might be better, it wasn't  Tomorrow does not look that much better, but will dress better and stay out longer.. It may wind up better than expected, and will be longer.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

robt57 said:


> And if no trainer, go get wet and cold, just go out. It may well be a shorter 'session', but at the end of the season you got out that many more sessions and pedaled that many more circles. I went out earlier and in a few miles I knew it would be a short ride. The sun burst made me think it might be better, it wasn't  Tomorrow does not look that much better, but will dress better and stay out longer.. It may wind up better than expected, and will be longer.


I agree 100%. Force yourself to ride in bad weather. I am good in the rain and good in the cold down to 20 degrees. As the rule says , if you ride in bad weather you are a badass, no matter what .

Do you have a bike computer? To get started I would suggest working on cadence between 80' nd 100 to make sure you are in the right gear and just log time on the bike. 3 to 4 rides a week would be great. 1.5 to hours to start then work up to longer ones. I was 213 lbs and not in shape at all. I rode 15 miles, then 25 miles then 50 (and bonked bad), then did a regular 40 mile ride that I still do today. My first century was probably 6 months after I started riding and I think that a long ride of 60 or 100 is a good goal to work towards. Use garmin or whatever to track your speed and watch your fitness improve.

If you have the cash get yourself a toy to get kicked off again, new bike or bibs or whatever.

Next up is food....I am doing mostly real food and still having some pasta and other carbs to make sure I have juice for longer rides . For the most part I have cereal like grape nuts in the am, a salmon filet or two with an Apple for lunch and then chicken, pork, turkey or fish with some great beans or Brussels sprouts for dinner. I do eat pizza once a week as well as a cheeseburger once a week and I look forward to those meals more than you might believe! I also cut all sodas out of my diet and snack on fruit. For me it has made a huge difference ..good luck


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I agree 100%. Force yourself to ride in bad weather.



But don't conceptualize it as forcing yourself. Just fooking do it with no more thought than that. As I said, it may be shortish, but that is doing!

If you are a bike rider, ride!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm not sure why one has to force oneself to go out in Upstate NY weather. 

Monday, 81, sunny
Tuesday 65, sunny, 
Today, 60, sunny.
tomorrow 70, sunny,
etc.

If one is waiting for good weather, one is waiting for Godot.

Perhaps the better bet is to remove the word "too" from the vocabulary. Doing so turns an excuse into a simple observation.

It's too hot,
it's too cold,
it's too windy,
it's too still,
it's too cloudy,
it's too sunny (I'm a vampire apparently),
it's too early, 
it's too late,
etc

These are all excuses my personal excuse factory has manufactured. When suddenly there was a a shortage of toos in the entire supply chain, cycling became fun and easy.


----------



## bepperb (Apr 14, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> You don't lose weight in a gym or on a bike, you lose it in the kitchen. Exercise subtracts additional calories. That's why data is important. If you rely on "eating healthier" you will likely fail to see the results you want. If you embrace the science you will yield results exactly as you make those changes.


There is a lot of truth in this statement. That's why I would recommend tracking calories in/out via myfitnesspal or pen/paper. An hour ride might burn 800 calories. The difference between a healthy meal and otherwise can easily beat that. I work in an office where people have snacks that are 800 calories. I sit next to people who drink 800 calories a day in soda. 

I would absolutely be data driven for a week or a month or however long one needs to for them to fully understand whey they are intaking an excess of calories.

That all being said I find when I do excercise a lot I can pretty much eat anything I want. It's that late fall timeframe when I stop exercising I gain all my weight. But exercising a lot for me is an hour a day, which is difficult when you're just getting started and haven't found ways to work it into your daily routine.

Best thing I've done lately for fitness is buy a fat bike. It takes care of two too's at that same time... too much snow on the ground for biking outside and too boring to do another hour on the trainer... in one.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

brucew said:


> If you're using the weather around here as an excuse not to ride, you've already lost the battle.
> 
> I live in Rochester. Today is my 60th workday of the year, and 60th bike commute of the year.
> 
> ...


So you can ride your road bike in 2 feet of snow? IMHO, 2 feet of snow is a damn good excuse not to ride and stay inside on a stationary bike. I'm all for riding in cold weather in the winter as long as the roads are clear.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

HyperCycle said:


> So you can ride your road bike in 2 feet of snow? IMHO, 2 feet of snow is a damn good excuse not to ride and stay inside on a stationary bike. I'm all for riding in cold weather in the winter as long as the roads are clear.


I can't speak on behalf of brucew, but we have snowploughs that plough the roads. I know of one older gentleman who cycles the highways pretty much all year and I live just north of brucew. However, come mid March the blizzard days in upstate NY are quite rare, hence his comment about making excuses not to ride due to weather. There is rarely a "perfect" riding day, it's either windy, rainy, or stifling humid.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great replies, and I agree I've become an excuse maker. A previous post asked about my background and previous riding experience. I'm a former college football player (small D1school) and thus am used to serious butt kicking workouts. I am however way pays my "glory days ". I have been riding the past few summers but obviously not enough. In the past I've handled 15-20 mile rides lasting an hour to an hour and a half. I'm picking my bike up from its tune up at the LBS tomorrow and am going to screw the excuses and get it done. Self conscious or not, my fat ass is going to ride!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Most excellent. As a former football player, if you need some cycling inspiration look to Ray Lewis.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

FatMike said:


> I'm picking my bike up from its tune up at the LBS tomorrow and am going to screw the excuses and get it done. Self conscious or not, my fat ass is going to ride!


Suggestion, don't post here unless about the ride you did for a while. 

Case in point re: my last post. I did not feel like riding today.. Started rolling and managed 20 miles, Single Speed too. 


Enjoy!


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Robt57,
Didn't realize I broke some protocol answering a previous posters question. Will update next week with my progress.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

HyperCycle said:


> So you can ride your road bike in 2 feet of snow? IMHO, 2 feet of snow is a damn good excuse not to ride and stay inside on a stationary bike. I'm all for riding in cold weather in the winter as long as the roads are clear.


Nope. But being an advanced civilization, we have snowplows to clear the streets. Indoor plumbing too! 

This year the snowbanks alongside the road got to about shoulder level riding on the hoods, or more than twice your two feet.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

FatMike said:


> Robt57,
> Didn't realize I *broke some protocol* answering a previous posters question. Will update next week with my progress.



No, not that. Sorry if I gave you that impression. What I meant is, well for me anyway... Talking about something you want to do seems to use up energy/motivation for actually doing it. So if you are anything like me, not talking about stuff until after you have done it makes for a higher likelihood it will happen. So I mean my comment from that place. 

If you are not like me, well.. good for you then.


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Robt57...understand and completely agree with you. Next post in this thread is an update


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I often feel more committed to doing something once I've started talking about it. People aren't really that likely to ask, but I think, "What if they do?" And of course, whenever I tell someone else I'm doing something, I'm telling myself too.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

nsfbr said:


> So, I've lost a bit over 40 pounds in the last 3 years. My keys to losing weight (and keeping it off) are:
> 
> 1 - Learn that being hungry is not going to kill you.


I lost 67 pounds since 2013 without staying hungry, where it's much easier to stick with lifestyle changes when they're not unpleasant. As in 5'10" 205 pounds, sweaty crease between man boobs and belly, at least 36" around to 138, 4-pack abs, 26.5" waist and eating more to maintain weight.

How hard you ride and what you've been eating determine how much energy comes from different sources - glycogen stores which drop your blood sugar and cause hunger, fat which does not. Ride hard and it's all glycogen. Ride easier (below VT1, Friel zone 2 and below) and more will be fat. Base miles and reduced carb intake make more come from fat especially as intensity increases.

Eat only enough to be sated a half hour after your last bite going back for seconds or thirds as necessary, eat whenever hungry, and you'll stay satisfied.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> I lost 67 pounds since 2013 without staying hungry, where it's much easier to stick with lifestyle changes when they're not unpleasant. As in 5'10" 205 pounds, sweaty crease between man boobs and belly, at least 36" around to 138, 4-pack abs, 26.5" waist and eating more to maintain weight.
> 
> How hard you ride and what you've been eating determine how much energy comes from different sources - glycogen stores which drop your blood sugar and cause hunger, fat which does not. Ride hard and it's all glycogen. Ride easier (below VT1, Friel zone 2 and below) and more will be fat. Base miles and reduced carb intake make more come from fat especially as intensity increases.
> 
> Eat only enough to be sated a half hour after your last bite going back for seconds or thirds as necessary, eat whenever hungry, and you'll stay satisfied.


There's a lot of powerful information in that post.


----------



## craiger_ny (Jun 24, 2014)

I live in Upstate NY and am going to disagree with the "make yourself ride in the cold" crowd. I don't use the weather as an excuse to not ride I use it as a reason to not ride and find other things to do instead. Why? Because I don't like to ride in the cold and life is too short and already full of things that I do not like to do. Don't make yourself hate riding a bike. Find something else to do that is good for you both physically and mentally.

It is way easier to engage in an exercise activity that you enjoy doing than it is one that you hate doing. I hate riding in the cold. In the winter I run, go for hikes and walk.

One of these things will take little to no convincing to make time for and I probably don't have to tell you which:

*Something that you enjoy doing that happens to be exercise.
*Something that is exercise that you happen to hate doing.

Start by picking one and go from there. If you like to ride in the cold good for you, ride in the cold but not everyone likes the same things. Start with what you like.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

FatMike said:


> Thanks for the great replies, and I agree I've become an excuse maker. A previous post asked about my background and previous riding experience. I'm a former college football player (small D1school) and thus am used to serious butt kicking workouts. I am however way pays my "glory days ". I have been riding the past few summers but obviously not enough. In the past I've handled 15-20 mile rides lasting an hour to an hour and a half. I'm picking my bike up from its tune up at the LBS tomorrow and am going to screw the excuses and get it done. Self conscious or not, my fat ass is going to ride!


Good for you! I wish you luck.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

FatMike said:


> I've now hit rock bottom. I just returned home from the MD and he laid down the law: lose weight or become diabetic. I've posted on here before about loving to ride, and now I need to make it a life style. Being 40 lbs overweight sucks, and I'm choosing to ride the weight off. Took my bike in to the LBS for a tune up, should be ready Thursday. Now I need the upstate NY weather to cooperate. Any other overweight (or formerly overweight) riders have any keys to success. I'm dying for the help (literally).


Did you see Cola's recent post and thread? -

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/general-cycling-discussion/returning-rider-346041.html

There are lots of people around here that will help motivate you. Use them!


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

FatMike,

The fact you're coming on RBR, asking, is a step in the right direction for yourself and your mental state. Make no mistake, this will not be a battle, it will be a long war, with many victories and untold setbacks, and for you, it may possibly never end. But the best thing you have going for you is this: the human body, beyond anything we know of, is the most malleable thing imaginable. You keep doing something with the body, any kind of stress (there's positive and there's negative stress, exercise is all about the former).....but if you keep at something with it, your body will begin to adapt itself. And furthermore, it will make those adaptations semi-permanent so that you can keep doing what it is you want. 

Our society, in fact, much of our medical care strayed away from this simple, salient fact over the past 20-30 years. They too easily gave in to the belief that new medicines, types of surgeries, etc, etc, could save/cure us from whatever ailment that we may come across. Type 2 diabetes (the largest and fastest growing diabetes in the world) is maddening to accept, because above all else, it is preventable. If need be, employ shame in your outlook, shame that you do not want to be one of those lazy, non-caring Type 2 diabetes people who account for 1 out of every 5 dollars of health care costs that a society is forced to spend. 

Honestly, in my opinion, societies around the world need to again employ _shame_ on a large scale again, because it is truly shameful that anyone would let themselves go like this to where they account for so much health care waste, not when there are diseases and ailments out there (especially the ones children are struggling with) that those dollars could be freed up and employed towards to find a cure. But this is just my opinion, and I realize it may not be a popular one in our coddled, point-the-finger-at-somebody-else and/or blame-something-else society (_we make excuses about so much sh!t nowadays that it is beyond embarrassing, Type 2 diabetes, there are no excuses for, period_). 

Don't be one of those people that makes excuses for any reason; go to war over this, know you'll be in it for possibly the rest of your life, but it is a war that is worth fighting for, on so many levels. Be one of the people who in some very small way is pushing society forward by freeing up monies to go towards areas that are not preventable.

Good luck, soldier!!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I takes a whole bunch of miles to lose weight without managing calorie intake as well. I lost 60lbs over a couple years and found with exercise only I plateaued until I started working on the intake. It's amazing what simply skipping ice cream for desert and choosing an apple instead will do. More smaller meals and learn to drink ice water, never soft drinks or beer etc make significant changes.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

The only exercise you need to lose wt is the ability to push yourself away from the table, drop the fork, or close the cabinet.

I actually find it easier to lose wet during winter. In the summer I will go out, burn 1200 calories riding, then justify having a bacon cheeseburger, potato salad, washed down with a few beers and ice cream and brownies for desert. And wondering how come I am not losing at even I just rode 40 mi!


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

jbinbi said:


> *The only exercise you need to lose wt is the ability to push yourself away from the table, drop the fork, or close the cabinet.*
> 
> I actually find it easier to lose wet during winter. In the summer I will go out, burn 1200 calories riding, then justify having a bacon cheeseburger, potato salad, washed down with a few beers and ice cream and brownies for desert. And wondering how come I am not losing at even I just rode 40 mi!


This is not necessarily true. Some people have different metabolisms and foods will affect people differently. But exercise will also help build your BMR, as resting muscle still burns more calories than resting fat. 

I have Type 2 Diabetes, but I've been managing it through diet and exercise (not so well in the past year, which is why I'm getting back into biking). But by diet, it doesn't mean I went on a diet, it means that I've change permanently the way I eat. The biggest thing I had to do was cut back on carbs, and eat more green vegetables. So sometimes it has as much to do with what you're eating as the quantity of what you're eating.

And when you start or increase your biking, your weight may not go down, because muscle weighs more than fat. But you should notice an improvement in how you feel, and your waist line. If you keep track of your blood pressure, resting pulse, blood sugar, and other things like this, they should improve, also.

GH


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Just got done with my first ride in a long time. My goal was to ride 10 miles and I did 11.76. It took me 46:52, and my avg cadence was 82. 
Things that I quickly remembered from previous years: head wind is tough, and when your overweight there is no such thing as a small hill. 
All in all, it felt great being on the bike again.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

FatMike said:


> Just got done with my first ride in a long time. My goal was to ride 10 miles and I did 11.76. It took me 46:52, and my avg cadence was 82. Things that I quickly remembered from previous years: head wind is tough, and when your overweight there is no such thing as a small hill. All in all, it felt great being on the bike again.



Just remember, it never gets easier, you just get faster. :thumbsup:

Looking forward to you changing you username by adding NotSo to the front of it Mike!

Don't forget about post ride nutrition and adequate recovery as part of the gig.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

FatMike said:


> Just got done with my first ride in a long time. My goal was to ride 10 miles and I did 11.76. It took me 46:52, and my avg cadence was 82.
> Things that I quickly remembered from previous years: head wind is tough, and when your overweight there is no such thing as a small hill.
> All in all, it felt great being on the bike again.


That's a superb first ride back! Keep it up, and you won't be FatMike for very long.

:thumbsup:


----------



## FatMike (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

Great first ride. My first ride was a planned 7 miles there and back. I thought 14 miles in an hour would be easy. I got 3 miles in, at the top of a hill I turned around. I was afraid if I went down the back side, I have to call for a ride home! in total 6.2 miles, almost 50 minutes, and I was exhausted.

Make sure you continue to enjoy riding. Don't put pressure on yourself and make it a chore. Just enjoy the ride. Good luck.

P.S. The only thing worse than a head wind, is a head wind going up a hill.


----------



## ScooterDobs (Nov 26, 2010)

A bunch of excellent advice. I am about 3 years from my 40# weight loss. Cycling and changing my eating habits were what made the difference for me. I didn't count calories, just started to eat real food. If you set it on the counter at bed time and it looked the same when you woke up, don't eat it. High fiber, low processed carbs did it and a lot of pedalling. 5'8" 192# when I started, now 5'8" 152#.

My only nominal addition to this thread is to track your rides and weight. Get some type of computer or app and enter the data as you go. Why? Now that I am "there", its easy to get complacent about what I've done. I look at rides from 4 years ago. 14 flat miles were a stretch. When I broke 1 hr I thought I'd won the TdF. I look at those every now and again to remind myself where I came from and how bad I don't want to be there again.

Much like you my Dr said some serious things. Cholesterol dope. My cholesterol dropped from 250 to 175, no dope for me! My wife is on board, too, she seems to like having me around. When I feel guilty for buying tires or gloves or shoes she says we would have found a way to pay for lipitor so we can pay for bike stuff. Too bad Lipitor isn't $6,000, I'd like to upgrade my bike! Good luck and track things, the feedback offers a reward system that worked for me.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in upstate NY (Saratoga), and finding an excuse to ride based on weather here is folly. I have both a trainer and cold weather gear because a trainer gets old. As long as there isn't deep snow on the roads, you just need windproof gear to protect you.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

First off............Awesome man! Congrats on your new found motivation! I wish you all the success in the world! Just know that if you become committed to cycling as a lifestyle type change, you will improve your fitness and health exponentially. I did centuries almost every weekend with my dad in the early eighties at age 13-14, raced crits as a teenager, etc. Discovered cars, girls, and beer at 16 and forgot about cycling for what seemed like forever. Got into mountain biking in the early nineties, and raced at a fairly high amateur level through the better part of the nineties. Became a depressed, overweight, alcoholic from about 1999 until 2010 when I knew I had to make some serious life/food/exercise changes and rediscovered cycling and remembered how much I love it. Started mountain biking again, got sober, and changed my diet. Then moved back into road riding as an attempt to gain fitness to improve my mountain biking. Discovered that I prefer the seemingly more strict fitness aspect of road riding over mountain biking, and now about 80 percent of my recreational cycling is on the road. Have gone from almost 270lbs to 195-200 depending on level of fitness. Used to be the King of the Gruppetto. Hated climbing and could not climb for ****. Because of this I did tons of base miles on loops that had less than 2500 feet of elevation gain. I lost a lot of weight racking up those base miles, and as my weight dropped and my fitness grew low and behold, I started to like climbing. Now I mix it up. Some weeks I concentrate on miles, trying to get in 130-150 a week, while other weeks I will forget about miles and do more anaerobic stuff and concentrate on elevation and hard efforts. I love it. Eat really healthy and my fitness is always on my mind. I also have fun. So go out there and do it man. You know damn well that you can.

Keep in mind what Drew Eckhardt said is spot on. If you want to concentrate on losing body mass focus on long steady base miles. If you want to gain speed and fast-type strength get into harder gasping for breath type efforts. Keep in mind the second is easier to do after you take care of the first!


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Just to reiterate, you will not 'ride the weight off' unless you can ride a lot of miles! Think 80% diet/20% exercise if you want to achieve weight loss.

Weight is an ongoing struggle for me, too. But I've had 500 mile months and not lost a pound. When I manage the intake, however, the bike is a great tool to burn some additional calories.

Good luck!


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

tystevens said:


> Just to reiterate, you will not 'ride the weight off' unless you can ride a lot of miles! Think 80% diet/20% exercise if you want to achieve weight loss.
> 
> Weight is an ongoing struggle for me, too. But I've had 500 mile months and not lost a pound. When I manage the intake, however, the bike is a great tool to burn some additional calories.
> 
> Good luck!


That seems like a lot of miles to not see any weight loss. Out of curiosity, what kind of miles are those? Commuting, training rides, intervals etc.? Are these miles during your intake management as well?


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

brucew said:


> Nope. But being an advanced civilization, we have snowplows to clear the streets. Indoor plumbing too!
> 
> This year the snowbanks alongside the road got to about shoulder level riding on the hoods, or more than twice your two feet.


Your state probably gets a lot more funding for snow removal than my state.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

tystevens said:


> Just to reiterate, you will not 'ride the weight off' unless you can ride a lot of miles! Think 80% diet/20% exercise if you want to achieve weight loss.
> 
> Weight is an ongoing struggle for me, too. But I've had 500 mile months and not lost a pound. When I manage the intake, however, the bike is a great tool to burn some additional calories.
> 
> Good luck!


Great post.

Diet, Diet, Diet

That's what you need to focus on to lose weight. Exercise will help you feel better and does great things for you but losing weight is about diet.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

tystevens said:


> Just to reiterate, you will not 'ride the weight off' unless you can ride a lot of miles! Think 80% diet/20% exercise if you want to achieve weight loss.


This is the absolute truth. I don't like the "diet" word though as it brings to mind modifying what is eaten. I prefer just to cut down on portion amounts.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

My sister is always screaming "Portion Control!" when we come home to the States and stay at her house during the summer. I've always wondered if its possible to "Portion Control" flippin' the bird? :idea:


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

Mike T. said:


> This is the absolute truth. I don't like the "diet" word though as it brings to mind modifying what is eaten. I prefer just to cut down on portion amounts.


It needs to be a lifestyle change not a "diet".

And what you eat is almost important as how much you eat. You can eat a lot more protein and green vegetables than carbs without hurting your weight (or your blood sugar). 

When I was diagnosed with diabetes, that's one of the things that I had to change. More green vegetables, less carbs. I was eating about the right amount of meat, milk, fruits, etc. And, if you must eat carbs, it's better in fruits and vegetables (e.g. beans, potatos, corn) than bread, cookies, and cake. 

GH


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Riding will definitely help shed pounds, and it's fun.

Successful weight loss for me has always involved both exercise and diet. Sometimes if you're really being serious about it, you really have to count calories (there are tons of websites and apps to help with this nowadays). Of course eating healthier stuff is better, but honestly the calorie number is key whether you're eating pizza or quinoa and chicken breast.

I had a great fitness experience with good old-fashioned P90x DVDs. Did the exercise part of the program religiously and just counted calories for the diet part. Definitely got me in the best shape of my life and lost ~22 lbs in 3 months. Much fat lost, much muscle gained. Improved cardio, balance, flexibility, you name it.


----------



## SaratogaCyclist (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey, where in upstate are you? If you're in the Albany/Saratoga area, I'd love to go ride with you. Am in the same position here, just got my first bike, need to drop a ton of weight. Let me know!


----------



## nick779 (Apr 25, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> If you take X amount of time and consider it takes X amount of calories... The math and science are pretty straight forward. Take out 3,500 calories a week. That's one pound. Track your calories, every single one.... Create a baseline calories to maintain your current weight and develop a diet that subs that by 3,500 a week. Keep track of all of your data. You can't be successful without knowing what you are doing. Workouts/rides are subtracted calories, great job! Keep at it! But if sub out 500 and consume 1000 extra? Science is science... You can decide the weight you want to be and be it... It's a matter of time.


I lost 40 pounds in 4 months by counting calories and just walking uphill. I lost 40 in the next 4 by learning how to run (can now do 3.25 miles straight 9:30/mile, gym 3 times a week for an hour)

Went from 250lbs to 170lbs

Honestly I believe anyone can do it, it just takes willpower and determination..... and a kitchen scale.

If you need any help or have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------

